# PayPal scam....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just received the following obvious scam email from "[email protected]*us* How does a scammer such as this get my email address? The only thing that I can think of is if I did business with him on EBay at some time. Clicking on the link, in fact clicking ANYWHERE on the page would send me to: h t t p ://t h e a k47ajkas.net/.sarpe/ (Spaces inserted to avoid having one of youse guys clicking. I did not click the link)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I got the same email about 4 months ago. I don't know how they got me email either but it was the same exact one you received.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I get these frauds periodically -- I just report them, including headers, by fwd to "[email protected]".


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

If your email has ever been posted anywhere on the internet then get ready for spam. They have crawlers that pull every email from the net. I get tons of that kind of crap from a family website I did a while back.

Whatever you do, don't buy special chemicals to wash the black dye off of a sack full of money.


----------



## SPACECASE (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Richard
I have been dealing on Ebay for over 10 years and have had a PayPal account ever since they opened. what you are dealing with is scumbags trying to steal your personal info. In this case you need to forward the email you got to [email protected] (they own Paypal) it helps them track these idiots down. No company will ever ask you for your personal info in an email or a link in an email so if you get one find out where to forward it to help investigaters find these people. I got one like you got from one of my creditcard companies and I knew right away something was wrong with it so I call them and they told me to forward to their spoof department which oddly enough was also [email protected]. in the future please remember never click on the link in the email because they can track it back to your computer and even if you are firewalled they still know they have a good email address to sell.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The interesting thing about this is that I get vertually NO spam from anywhere. n This is probably because I am so careful with my email address. I don't run spam filters (although I do pre check everything with Mailwasher). Someone had to have gotten my email through PayPal or Ebay somehow. I have received a few fake second chance offers in the past (which I never respond to). How do these people get the email address if not from Ebay? I, also have been using both services for MANY years, although I am no longer doing any Ebay items over $200 since they started hiding other bidders above this level.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Some scammer probably paid someone a couple grand at paypal to get a list of email addresses. Who knows. Scam emails are harmless as long as you dont respond or open any attachments.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Unlikely. Spammers also try every combination of letters at a domain, using computer programs to generate email addresses by the millions.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

They just use wahtever email addresses they can get and send the PayPal emails hoping to catch some unsuspecting soul.....

I get PayPal emails for addresses that don't have PayPal accounts plus bogus emails for I don't know how many different banks that I've never done business with and don't even exist in my state.

They just send them out to everyone they can and wait......


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Also their is a new scam that states they have tickets for you to go to a theme park near were you live. This entrance ticket is a thank you for taking part in some survey( they do not state what survey you took part in) Do not go to the link as it lets spammers know that they have a good E-Mail address. 

Also do not fill out the form as it may lead to your credit card being used by these crooks.


----------



## FunkyMonk93 (Jan 30, 2007)

You are best off treating everything that comes from, or looks like it comes from PayPal as spam..


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Once again, it's not just spam, but attempted FRAUD -- be diligent and always report such attempts.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

djlong said:


> Unlikely. Spammers also try every combination of letters at a domain, using computer programs to generate email addresses by the millions.


+1


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

I reported the first four or five I received to paypal and then just decided to cancel my paypal account.

If some WEB site you want to make a purchase from will not accept anything other than paypal to make a purchase, I can always find another site that will sell me the same item without paypal.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't think it has anything to do with Paypal or Ebay. The spammers are phishing--period. They probably got access to your e-mail address through someone else's computer that has the bot download, which then sent out a portion of the spam.

I've gotten these from Ebay, my bank, and a couple of other banks with which I have never had any banking relationship--but big name banks.

The spammers just pick a business with which someone _may _have a relationship and set up their web site. Anyone who gets to their website gets the bot download, setting up their computer to send more spam, which is one way the spammers get paid--by the number of computers they "control."


----------



## bjbyers (Sep 10, 2006)

Anything you can do to stop spooking? Spammers use my personal domain couple times a year, making up <anything>@mydomainname.com and for days I will get hundreds and hundreds of rejections . I am care about handing out my address and use custom emails for everything (ie: [email protected] when order from sharper image). but once it got out, it's out. Anything I can do to put it back in the bottle?


----------

